# System is Currently Unavailable



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Can someone please confirm the "DISH My Account" thingy in the Hopper w/Sling UI is working or not working?

I keep getting a "System is currently unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later."

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I had that with Firefox a couple of days ago. IE worked.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. This is through the Hopper w/Sling UI. I edited the post.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

H3 works just now


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for checking. Unfortunately, I'm still getting the same error.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Still getting the "System is currently unavailable" error.


P.S. The forum just spit out a "Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout", resulting in displaying half custom half default theme. Lets see if this posts.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

This is a bug and will be address in a future update.


----------

